# à titre indicatif / à titre d'exemple



## Oxy

Hola,

La frase en francés es "les valeurs du tableau suivant sont données à titre indicatif", quiero decir que estos valor no son vinculantes, no sé como decir "à titre indicatif"

Alguien puede ayudarme, gracias por anticipado.


----------



## juanelico

hola: una posible solución: "los valores del siguiente cuadro son facilitados orientativamente"


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola, 
No sé qué opinarán otros foristas,  pero para mí la frase "a título indicativo" o "a título informativo" es correcta en castellano, y al menos aquí se usa con asiduidad.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Pienso lo mismo, ambas expresiones se usan con asiduidad en español. 
Quizá "a título informativo" es la más corriente.


----------



## Oxy

Gracias a todos, me ayuda mucho, es lo que buscaba.


----------



## Delph80

Agrego una : "a modo de indicacion" ?


----------



## GURB

A título informativo es bastante corriente efectivamente Namarne. Y ¿qué opináis de éste, sacado de Prensa, Terralia, n°28, 09/2002:
L_a velocidad de desarrollo y la capacidad de reproducción se ven afectadas por las condiciones climáticas y por el tipo de alimentación, pero como http://corpus.rae.es/cgi-bin/crpsrv...CREA+{|I}+{|B}{BR}&tamVen=1&marcas=0#acierto0dato orientativohttp://corpus.rae.es/cgi-bin/crpsrv...CREA+{|I}+{|B}{BR}&tamVen=1&marcas=0#acierto0 se puede decir que a 26 ºC su desarrollo oscila entre los 16 y 18 días.
*Como dato orientativo* _es, por tanto, otra posibilidad.
Bonsoir


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Yo creía que se trataba de algo que es simplemente un ejemplo, o punto de referencia. ¿No?


----------



## alisea59

Bonjour,

*sont données à titre indicatif* 

Dans ce cas, traduiriez vous "sont données" par "han dado"?

Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Falta contexto pero si es algo así como:
...les informations sont données à titre indicatif,

yo utilizaría el presente:
..._se indican_ a título informativo.


----------



## alisea59

Muchas Gracias


----------



## anneta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! La siguiente expresión:* "à titre d'exemple*", ¿se lpodría traducir por como ejemplo, no?
   y  ¿ Se podría decir c*omme exemple, *en francés?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí, es bastante similar a "como ejemplo" = "comme exemple"


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias por tu respueta Tina


----------



## Lamunt

En castellano, también se usa "a título de ejemplo,...", traducción literal a lo que propones, creo.


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias!!!!
  Me parece muy buena respuesta


   saludos


----------



## namaremo

¡Hola!

No sé cómo traducir "à titre indicatif". Este es el contexto: "À titre indicatif, le Plan de développement de l'administration municipale ... comptait ..."

Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## juanelico

Hola,

La traducción es bien sencilla: "A título indicativo, el Plan de fomento/desarrollo de la administración municipal... contaba..."

Saludos.


----------



## namaremo

De acuerdo, ¡gracias!


----------

